# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Vihor kup - prva trka u 2007.

## emily

> *SRAKOTRK, Junior Vihor kup 2007. - 1. trka*
> 
> 
>  Datum:  *10. veljače 2007.* 
>  Vrijeme:  *10 sati* 
>  Mjesto:  *Samobor,* Trg Matice Hrvatske (iza kina) 
>  Kontakt:  Neda Gobec
>  Mob:  098 301 369
>  Tel:  (01) 48 18 801 (od 9 do 13) 
> ...


Vihor kup

----------


## emily

podizem
mi smo se prijavili :D 

trebam upute kako doci do Trga Matice Hrvatske, Samoborke i Samoborci pomagajte

----------


## Roko_mama

Emily Trg Matice Hrvatske ti je kod kina u Samoboru,  e sad ti reci do kud znaš doć u Samoboru, pa da ti  objasnim detaljno, a ne ovak paušalno.

----------


## ivarica

vidimo se  :D

----------


## emily

> Emily Trg Matice Hrvatske ti je kod kina u Samoboru,  e sad ti reci do kud znaš doć u Samoboru, pa da ti  objasnim detaljno, a ne ovak paušalno.


znam doci do onog glavnog Trga gdje je Livadic kavana i u blizini hotel Lavica 8) 
tj. mislim da znam, jer u Samobor idem cca jednom godisnje.

----------


## branka1

ja prijavila cure, ali ipak nećemo doći jer Lea ima upalu uha  :Sad:

----------


## BusyBee

Ja cu vam samo svima reci: BLAGO VAMA sto imate Nedu.  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## emily

konacno :D 

*DJEČJI ORIJENTACIJSKI VIKEND*
Sljedeći vikenda pravi je orijentacijski vikend za svu djecu. U subotu i nedjelju bit će organizirane dvije dječje trke.
Prvu organizira OK Kapela u centru Galgova, *u subotu 20.10. 2007. godine s početkom u 13.30 sati.* 
Drugu organizira OK Vihor u središtu Zagreba, u parku Ribnjak, *u nedjelju 21. 10. 2007. godine s početkom u 10.00 sati.* 
Obje su trke dio Junior Vihor kupa.
Mi već sve pripremamo, i veselimo se vašem dolasku. 

http://www.vihor.hr/



Mi smo se mejlom prijavili za nedjelju u Ribnjaku :D

----------


## branka1

Supeeeeeeeeeeeer

Galgovo nam je bliže, ali nam Ribnjak više paše

----------


## Mukica

mi cemo na obadvije  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

:D

----------


## Nika

I ja kazem  :D

----------

